
Sugar Industry Manipulated Research About Health Effects, Study Finds - pkaeding
http://www.npr.org/2016/09/13/493801090/sugar-industry-manipulated-research-about-health-effects-study-finds
======
denzil_correa
Previous Discussion :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12480733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12480733)

